# Fighters Over the Fleet: Naval Air Defence from Biplanes to the Cold War available on kindle



## pinehilljoe (Mar 15, 2019)

Some of Norman Friedman's books are now on kindle for $1.30, compared to $50+ on hardcover. Kindle isnt the best format for his books, but you can not beat the price.


----------

